# Macbook Pro Wireless Manual Configuration



## milleniummark (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anybody know if there is a command from the terminal that can be entered to force the Airport Extreme Card to operate at 20mhz/40mhz?

The reason I ask is because it is obvious that the Airport NIC is dependent on an Apple router for signals, must be some proprietary thing.  I use a DIR-655 (2.4mhz) and am dependent on the Network Utility, which does not offer any configuration ability like that on a PC.  My wireless N connection is limited to 130mhz on the OSX 5.6 side.  Therefore, this is a sign that 40mhz is not switched on, otherwise it would be at a speed of 300.
I know the Airport card can connect properly to the DIR-655 at 300mps.  This is verified through Bootcamp.  When I boot to XP, my network configuration allows for the typical and specific control of the Airport NIC and I see the 270+ connection speeds, also verified in the status window of the DIR-655 router.
Of course, I want to be running OSX or would not have bought a Mac!
There must be some runaround through the terminal or command line.  I'm just not fluent with the commands needed.
Help!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2009)

Does the thread [HowTo] Make 10.5.x speak to a non-functioning D-link wireless router help at all?


----------



## milleniummark (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the try, but the DIR-655 is very responsive - it is a great router, powerful, and is more functional than the APExtreme.  No drops, skips or bumps.  Does really good at 130mps.  The problem is totally on the MacBook Pro's NIC within the OSX (Network Utility lack of user definable options).  There has to be some command via Terminal that can be entered to switch on 20/40mhz mode, rather than only 20mhz.  It is obvious to me know that Apple must have some layer topology system with their proprietary Airport Extreme Base stations to control the NICs.  It makes them very user friendly, but not so fully compatible with 3rd party equipment...very Apple-like.  I'm very satisfied with the performance of my MacBook Pro, but I'd like to get maximum performance with my superior DIR-655, I need gigabit ports as well.  And like I said, it gets full speed when running Bootcamp XP (where I have full control over the NIC settings).  Therefore, the Airport NIC is capable of doing 300 with the D-Link (or anyother 3rd party router).  Same problem occurs with certain PC NICs in Windows - if the NIC utility doesn't let you set it at 20/40mhz, then you can only max out at 130 - a common problem with the Intel 4965 as well.  You need 40mhz to MIMO up to full speed.  Since the Network Utility does not offer these controls, and Airport Extreme Base Stations get me to 300, the directive to turn on 40mhz must be coming through from the Apple router coded within the layer topology or some sort of signal somehow.  Otherwise, my MacBook Pro kicks butt.  I only have an XP partition for emergencies on campus or other situations where I need Mr. Softy in a pinch.


----------



## milleniummark (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the try, but the DIR-655 is very responsive - it is a great router, powerful, and is more functional than the APExtreme.  No drops, skips or bumps.  Does really good at 130mps.  The problem is totally on the MacBook Pro's NIC within the OSX (Network Utility lack of user definable options).  There has to be some command via Terminal that can be entered to switch on 20/40mhz mode, rather than only 20mhz.  It is obvious to me know that Apple must have some layer topology system with their proprietary Airport Extreme Base stations to control the NICs.  It makes them very user friendly, but not so fully compatible with 3rd party equipment...very Apple-like.  I'm very satisfied with the performance of my MacBook Pro, but I'd like to get maximum performance with my superior DIR-655, I need gigabit ports as well.  And like I said, it gets full speed when running Bootcamp XP (where I have full control over the NIC settings).  Therefore, the Airport NIC is capable of doing 300 with the D-Link (or anyother 3rd party router).  Same problem occurs with certain PC NICs in Windows - if the NIC utility doesn't let you set it at 20/40mhz, then you can only max out at 130 - a common problem with the Intel 4965 as well.  You need 40mhz to MIMO up to full speed.  Since the Network Utility does not offer these controls, and Airport Extreme Base Stations get me to 300, the directive to turn on 40mhz must be coming through from the Apple router coded within the layer topology or some sort of signal somehow.  Otherwise, my MacBook Pro kicks butt.  I only have an XP partition for emergencies on campus or other situations where I need Mr. Softy in a pinch.


----------

